# Solved: IE 11 Back button stops working



## BLOODLINEZ

I have a user at my work who goes to a few websites and he is unable to use the back button to go to a previous page. To fix the issue I have updated the computer, reset IE, Turned IE 11 off and restarted the computer, Ran IE with no addons, and Cleared all personal information and restarted the system. It is the same few websites all the time. Could anybody please help.


----------



## YOCS

Does it work if you hold down your Shift key and roll your mouse wheel toward you? What are the websites that it is not working on? Have you tried using another browser to see if the issue occurs?


----------



## Phantom010

Unfortunately, that happens on many websites.

Read:

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/internet/basics/question249.htm

http://www.ozzu.com/website-design-forum/why-can-you-use-the-back-button-some-websites-t20716.html

http://community.ebay.com/t5/Archiv...to-get-to-the-previous-web-page/td-p/17188429

http://www.speedguide.net/faq/ie9-browser-back-button-not-working-377


----------



## DaveA

Is the back button grayed


----------



## dvk01

If it is a secure HTTPS site and you have "do not save encrypted pages to disc" enabled in IE/options/advanced then you won't have any pages to go back to 
BUT also many sites do block ( unwittingly ) the use of back button by using JavaScript to display adverts and the back button goes back to the same page 
The way round that is to right click the back button & you will normally see that last 3 or 4 entries are adverts and one of the lower entries is the last page on the site that was actually visited. Selecting that option will take you back to it


----------



## BLOODLINEZ

Thanks for the help everybody. I did manage to get it fixed by doing what dvk01 said and disabling "do not save encrypted pages to disc" in the advanced settings menu.


----------

